# The Autobiography of a Betta Fish



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

First of all...I'm NOT THAT GOOD OF A WRITER! Lol, I'm just writing this to improve my writing for school next Fall. I need _lots_ of criticism...and suggestions (if any). So, lets begin!




Chapter 1.

 "Who are you? Who are you?" 20 voices echoed. 20 small fry were swimming in our 20 gallon tank (how quintessential) nervously. In about three days, we all figured out we were brothers and sisters.
"Why only twenty of us? Shouldn't their be 100?" One of our brothers asked.
"The others got culled! Well, everyone knows that! The others were the puny ones and we are the strong Bettas!" exclaimed one of our sisters. To me, she seemed pretty bossy. I wonder how she would be when we got older.
"Also, I know what our parents looked like! Our father was a Marble Blue Butterfly and our mother, a Fancy Halfmoon Plakat!" she answered. All of the fry...but me...oohed and ahhed at her. But I really didn't like her.


Chapter 2.

 We were 6 months old already and we were placed in individual small cups...and THEY WERE UNHEATED! We could see each other...we were so close together, and we usually flared at each other, or talked through the plastic container. I was a Red Marble Butterfly with blue edging around my fins. All of my brother told me I was really handsome. But my bossy sister? She was a Red Marble HMPK with white edging and a blue stripe across her whole body! I knew this because she was the cup next to me. But one day something strange happened. We were all put in a dark box and put into something. The ride to the place was like an earthquake! Respect?! The person handed the box to another person. 
"Okay. They are very expensive fish. But I will only make you pay a small fine for all of 20 of them...$50."
"Hmm...I guess that will do. Now...away with you!"
The person quickly ran away after getting his money.
"Expensive fish....psh....I bet their just 13 cent gold fish. Might as well put them in the very back of all the Bettas we have here at PetSmart." I couldn't believe it! 13 cent goldfish! Now we would just die alone in the back of all the Bettas...why was this happening?
After 2 days (we didn't get feed)I felt people kick our box. But then I think someone opened it. Was someone going to buy us? Was out misery gone? Was this it?


Please tell me how that was! Thanks!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

IMO Its a little too choppy, no real writing style. Maybe focus on one way of writing, is it a story about the events, a story about the fish, or is the fish telling the story of his own experiences and feeling.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Well I love it, it captures the betta's personality. I don't an writer has to have one way of writing, just like our eating habits, a writer needs variety


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

@ HD its about the fish's feelings and emotions and its his autobiography...

@ bettafish Thank you very much. I just _love_ your story! :-D


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

So should I continue?


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Some people might not like it, others do... whether we want you to continue or not shouldn't effect if you do. If you enjoy writing the story, then write... I'll continue reading. Those who don't like it don't have to read it.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Aww...thanks Shimi! I will write some more in a half an hour. =^.^=


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

Did you not ask for criticism or suggestions? If you don't want an opinion don't ask, I wasnt commenting with I'll motive, but you still had to call me out on my page to be sure and let me know you were disappointed.....


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

No, I was saying my opinion...was I not? A good writer needs criticism even when not asked for. So that's what I did to your story.


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it would be best for us to drop this and stay off each others pages.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

You both asked for critictsiom, some both of you get over it. But Hd4life, it seems like you always critize without giving any compliments. You did that to my story too, it makes others feel bad.


----------



## Ashleigh (May 28, 2011)

bettaloverforever,
I read your story and liked it very much, however Hd4life DID offer a compliment along with some constructive criticism, which is what you asked for. Don't ask for other's opinions if all you want to hear is praise but no advice. Great stories by the way though .


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

By far I think bettalover has a "betta" story. I will post the next 2 chapters.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Chapter 3.

Yes! It happened, a little girl (about the age of 11) opened the box!
"Mommy, look! They have Marble Butterfly Bettas!" she said with thrill in her voice.
"Oh my...we do have 5 Bettas...but you don't see this every day! But there's so many. Honey, you can only pick 1." said her mother. I was scared, no hope in me. I was in the middle of the stack "The Person" put us in when we got here. 
"I know which one!" said the girl. And she grabbed one of my brothers. He was red and blue marble and I think he had some sort of flower looking thing on his fin. But then, she grabbed my sister, the bossy one. 
"My, she's a beauty! I think you should get her, honey." said her mom. And after that, I sank. When she opened the box I had 90% of hope in her. When she said "only 1 Betta" I went to 75%. When she grabbed my brother, I had 40% hope. And now, since she grabbed my beautiful sister (who was dancing to the girl) I knew I had a 5% chance. But then she put my brother back! She still had my sister, so I knew it was over. But then she grabbed _my_ container!
"Mom! I just have to get him! But I so want her. I have 2 2.5 gallon tank for both of them! I'll put them in my room together...well side by side. Please mom?!" the girl begged. I was relieved! I now had a 99.9% hope. But her mom had to say yes.
"Oh, alright then. But make sure they don't kill each other! That would be tragic!" her mom said with a laugh.
"But its gonna happen," said my sister to me.



Chapter 4.

With that, we got home and I was put into my 2.5 gal tank beside my sister. She fed us some bloodworms (which were heaven!) and some pellets that we both gobbled up. I was really hoping she would feed us more. And she gave my sister and extra pellet and me a bloodworm! Boy was I happy, I did a little dance for her, and she giggled. We both had heaters, it was so nice, so warm! 
"What are going to name your new Betta's, Emily?" her mother asked. Well, now I know her name is Emily!
"The female's name is Hope. Because they had no hope to be rescued. And my male is...hmm...Alexander, Alex for short." she replied.
"That's nice, hon. But we have to go to Mrs. Hill's house for tea...remember?"
"Yes, momma, I remember I'll get ready in a few minutes." she yelled.
"Mrs. Hill loves horses. when you go to her house you see why!" she whispered to me and Hope. And with that, Emily went. But then, another girl (probably 14) scooped Hope up and put her into my tank! Then she ran away with a snicker. A nipped at her flared at her hit her. She hid. Then, Emily came back...and Hope was dead. She saw that I had done it.
"ALEX! I NEVER THOUGH I HAD TO DO THIS BUT....." and she said something I didn't understand. She put me in Hope's tank and screamed to her mother something but all I heard was "kill" "hope" "Alex" "stupid" "dead!". So I think I know what Emily want to do with me...kill me. But why? It's not me fault! And with that, Emily ran out of the room weeping and sobbing. Then, I saw Hope wink her eye at my and laughed.
"I told you so..." she whispered.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Omg! :O this is so suspenseful, you're a really talented writer


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Luv it


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Great! More more more!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks! I'm gonna post the next 2 chapters!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Chapter 5.

I was swimming back and forth. Thinking on how Emily would kill me. Overdose? Overfeed? Put a stronger Betta in with me? Then Emily came into the room, Hope still uh...dead. She was pounding on my tank. I knew she was doing it to make me feel sick. It hurt, bad....I wish she would stop so I flared at her. 
"STUPID FISH!" she yelled. Then dumped the whole container in my tank. Yep, she wanted me to die of ammonia and over feeding. I slowly went under a mini ship ornament with hiding places. Then Hope jumped in my tank and took a nimble of the BettaMin (the flakes Emily dumped in my tank).
"So...how's it going?" Hope asked me.
"HOW'S IT GOING?!?!? I'M GOING TO DIE BECAUSE OF YOU!!!! AND YOU SAY HOW'S IT GOING?!?!!" I nipped at her fins more she almost didn't have any. 
"Jerk. As a matter of fact...a DEAD jerk." Then she jumped back into her tank...belly up. In about then minutes...Emily came in did some of her homework, then fainted.



Chapter 6.

Emily had a stroke. Shes pretty good now...but still bad. Emily's laying in her bed eating oatmeal and watching cartoons. Then her mom came in.
"Are you still going to kill Alex? Please don't do such a silly thing like that..."
"MOTHER. Of course I'm going to still kill him! He killed Hope! I will do it when I get better....in 2 weeks."

It was two weeks. I was swimming back and forth...wondering if she would take me out of water and watch me die on her table. 
"Dead jerk...dead jerk..." Hope sung to me through the glass. She was doing loopdeloops and dances and swimming like she got into het dream college or something. Then, Emily came in...and stopped dead in her tracks.


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Looking forward to it


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Woah... I posted the comment right whEn you posted the new chapters X)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

I like your story just fine, your not a bad story teller in the least, you just need to work on your style a bit. Like if I were writing it, I would probably have the fish only understand things a fish would understand...a bit like wild fang or the call of the wild if you get my drift...but then its not my story its yours and that's what makes it unique and enjoyable, its your own style, just don't be afraid to work hard and polish it up really good...like when drawing a picture you go through and erase all the unneeded lines, in your story you go through and smooth out the descriptions and events so that they run together and create something beautiful...

Try thinking about what you want your story to do...are you trying to entertain or educate and if your trying to do both find away to make it fit together smoothly...

Sorry I got so wordy, but I think you get the idea...


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

I can't wait!! WRITE MORE!!! Lol cliffhanger


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay I will in 5 minutes....on one condition....YOU HAVE TO WRITE MORE ON YOUR BOOK! Lol


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Chapter 7.
 
"What?!? I thought you were dead...whaat? I must be dreaming..." Emily said then sat on her bed quietly. 
"Busted..." I whispered. Hope was going to get it this time! She swam back and forth...she knew it was over. Emily watched her then took her small container she came in, and put her in there.
"I don't want a _crazy,killer_ fish like you! I'm selling you on AquaBid...for free!" Emily said with disgust. She then walked away.
"Help me..." Hope mouthed.
"Oh my god! Precious Hope didn't get her wish...SEE YA SISTER!" I said in a girly voice. I was so happy Hope was going! No more worries or chaos! 
"This is the life...no worries....no drama...no Hope!" I said. It was perfect..._too_ perfect...



Chapter 8. 

I had a roommate. He was a snail. 
"Hi! How ya doing? Beautiful day isn't it? What's your name? I'm a snail! My name is Shell. My girlfriend's name is Shellby! Wanna hear a song? It's by Justin Bieber!" the snail asked...very fast.
"Um no-"
"Great! It goes like this....Baby baby baby ooh! Baby baby ooooh! Baby baby baby ooh! Baby....How does the next part go again? Anyway..I'm Shell...and you?" Shell asked.
"My name is Alexander, Alex for short." I replied. And I told him my story with Hope.
"Wow..." he said. And actually, we got to be pretty good friends. Then in about 3 weeks something weird happened...I was put in a 10 gal tank and was separated from Shell. I kept flaring and hitting the sides of the tank. The tank was quite pretty. Real plants, hiding places, and more! Then in a 1/2 a gallon tank beside my 10 gallon, I saw the prettiest girl I've ever seen. She was green and purple. Splotches were green, splotches were purple, she was my age, my size and my kinda style! When she swam her whole body shimmered, and sometimes she sparkled. 
"H-h-h-h-h-i...my name is Alex." I said shyly. 
"Hello...my name is Felicity." she said shyly...too. Felicity makes up for Hope and being separated from Shell, and Emily. I _*loved*_ her.
It has been about 2 weeks and she got put into my tank! I made a bubble nest for her. Then Felicity was resting in one of our hiding places and I came to her.
"Hi Alex..." she asked confused. Then, I kissed her! She seemed shocked then seemed happy. And we took a long walk around the tank. I found my happy ending....and so did she.




*Afterwords* 
Alex & Felicity had a spawn of 10 babies. Emily kept 2 of the babies and Alex & Felicity lived together after the spawn. Hope was bought by a family with 6 kids, 3 dogs, 4 cats, 8 birds, and 16 rats. It didn't go well. 
After 5 years, Emily was 16 and Alex & Felicity died. They were buried together in their back yard and Emily and her mother put 2 red roses on their grave. And Shell and Shellby were buried next to them.


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

OMGGGGGGG I LUV IT!!! (I wrote more on my book, not long, but will write more tonight anyway)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay I'll read it! I'm gonna write a second second book where Emily goes to college...and some awesome things happen. :-D


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

Great story! I'm lookin forward to your next book X)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Write more please suggestion: make it about Alex's and felicity's kids


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Neil! Great way to give away my idea...:lol:


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol look at Bored? Chat HERE! It's dying...


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

lol


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Teehee


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

The last threee posts were kinda pointless... Great story can't wait for the next one...


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Tyvm...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

These one word posts are getting on my nerves.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

+1. TBBF, is your new story out?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

fishman12 said:


> +1. TBBF, is your new story out?


No...I'll try to write it tomorrow. Today I was SUPER busy and all the other days I'm just to darn lazy . I'll try to write the second one tomorrow though.


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

ok


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep I'll start now! It will be on a different thread


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*This is the whole story

*Chapter 1.

 "Who are you? Who are you?" 20 voices echoed. 20 small fry were swimming in our 20 gallon tank (how quintessential) nervously. In about three days, we all figured out we were brothers and sisters.
"Why only twenty of us? Shouldn't their be 100?" One of our brothers asked.
"The others got culled! Well, everyone knows that! The others were the puny ones and we are the strong Bettas!" exclaimed one of our sisters. To me, she seemed pretty bossy. I wonder how she would be when we got older.
"Also, I know what our parents looked like! Our father was a Marble Blue Butterfly and our mother, a Fancy Halfmoon Plakat!" she answered. All of the fry...but me...oohed and ahhed at her. But I really didn't like her.


Chapter 2.

 We were 6 months old already and we were placed in individual small cups...and THEY WERE UNHEATED! We could see each other...we were so close together, and we usually flared at each other, or talked through the plastic container. I was a Red Marble Butterfly with blue edging around my fins. All of my brother told me I was really handsome. But my bossy sister? She was a Red Marble HMPK with white edging and a blue stripe across her whole body! I knew this because she was the cup next to me. But one day something strange happened. We were all put in a dark box and put into something. The ride to the place was like an earthquake! Respect?! The person handed the box to another person. 
"Okay. They are very expensive fish. But I will only make you pay a small fine for all of 20 of them...$50."
"Hmm...I guess that will do. Now...away with you!"
The person quickly ran away after getting his money.
"Expensive fish....psh....I bet their just 13 cent gold fish. Might as well put them in the very back of all the Bettas we have here at PetSmart." I couldn't believe it! 13 cent goldfish! Now we would just die alone in the back of all the Bettas...why was this happening?
After 2 days (we didn't get feed)I felt people kick our box. But then I think someone opened it. Was someone going to buy us? Was our misery gone? Was this it?

Chapter 3.

Yes! It happened, a little girl (about the age of 11) opened the box!
"Mommy, look! They have Marble Butterfly Bettas!" she said with thrill in her voice.
"Oh my...we do have 5 Bettas...but you don't see this every day! But there's so many. Honey, you can only pick 1." said her mother. I was scared, no hope in me. I was in the middle of the stack "The Person" put us in when we got here. 
 "I know which one!" said the girl. And she grabbed one of my brothers. He was red and blue marble and I think he had some sort of flower looking thing on his fin. But then, she grabbed my sister, the bossy one. 
"My, she's a beauty! I think you should get her, honey." said her mom. And after that, I sank. When she opened the box I had 90% of hope in her. When she said "only 1 Betta" I went to 75%. When she grabbed my brother, I had 40% hope. And now, since she grabbed my beautiful sister (who was dancing to the girl) I knew I had a 5% chance. But then she put my brother back! She still had my sister, so I knew it was over. But then she grabbed _my_ container!
"Mom! I just have to get him! But I so want her. I have 2 2.5 gallon tank for both of them! I'll put them in my room together...well side by side. Please mom?!" the girl begged. I was relieved! I now had a 99.9% hope. But her mom had to say yes.
"Oh, alright then. But make sure they don't kill each other! That would be tragic!" her mom said with a laugh.
"But its gonna happen," said my sister to me.



Chapter 4.

With that, we got home and I was put into my 2.5 gal tank beside my sister. She fed us some bloodworms (which were heaven!) and some pellets that we both gobbled up. I was really hoping she would feed us more. And she gave my sister and extra pellet and me a bloodworm! Boy was I happy, I did a little dance for her, and she giggled. We both had heaters, it was so nice, so warm! 
"What are going to name your new Betta's, Emily?" her mother asked. Well, now I know her name is Emily!
"The female's name is Hope. Because they had no hope to be rescued. And my male is...hmm...Alexander, Alex for short." she replied.
"That's nice, hon. But we have to go to Mrs. Hill's house for tea...remember?"
"Yes, momma, I remember I'll get ready in a few minutes." she yelled.
"Mrs. Hill loves horses. when you go to her house you see why!" she whispered to me and Hope. And with that, Emily went. But then, another girl (probably 14) scooped Hope up and put her into my tank! Then she ran away with a snicker. A nipped at her flared at her hit her. She hid. Then, Emily came back...and Hope was dead. She saw that I had done it.
"ALEX! I NEVER THOUGH I HAD TO DO THIS BUT....." and she said something I didn't understand. She put me in Hope's tank and screamed to her mother something but all I heard was "kill" "hope" "Alex" "stupid" "dead!". So I think I know what Emily want to do with me...kill me. But why? It's not me fault! And with that, Emily ran out of the room weeping  and sobbing. Then, I saw Hope wink her eye at my and laughed.
"I told you so..." she whispered. 

Chapter 5.

I was swimming back and forth. Thinking on how Emily would kill me. Overdose? Overfeed? Put a stronger Betta in with me? Then Emily came into the room, Hope still uh...dead. She was pounding on my tank. I knew she was doing it to make me feel sick. It hurt, bad....I wish she would stop so I flared at her. 
"STUPID FISH!" she yelled. Then dumped the whole container in my tank. Yep, she wanted me to die of ammonia and over feeding. I slowly went under a mini ship ornament with hiding places. Then Hope jumped in my tank and took a nimble of the BettaMin (the flakes Emily dumped in my tank).
"So...how's it going?" Hope asked me.
"HOW'S IT GOING?!?!? I'M GOING TO DIE BECAUSE OF YOU!!!! AND YOU SAY HOW'S IT GOING?!?!!" I nipped at her fins more she almost didn't have any. 
"Jerk. As a matter of fact...a DEAD jerk." Then she jumped back into her tank...belly up. In about then minutes...Emily came in did some of her homework, then fainted.



Chapter 6.

Emily had a stroke. Shes pretty good now...but still bad. Emily's laying in her bed eating oatmeal and watching cartoons. Then her mom came in.
"Are you still going to kill Alex? Please don't do such a silly thing like that..."
"MOTHER. Of course I'm going to still kill him! He killed Hope! I will do it when I get better....in 2 weeks."

It was two weeks. I was swimming back and forth...wondering if she would take me out of water and watch me die on her table. 
"Dead jerk...dead jerk..." Hope sung to me through the glass. She was doing loopdeloops and dances and swimming like she got into het dream college or something. Then, Emily came in...and stopped dead in her tracks. 

Chapter 7.
 
"What?!? I thought you were dead...whaat? I must be dreaming..." Emily said then sat on her bed quietly. 
"Busted..." I whispered. Hope was going to get it this time! She swam back and forth...she knew it was over. Emily watched her then took her small container she came in, and put her in there.
"I don't want a _crazy,killer_ fish like you! I'm selling you on AquaBid...for free!" Emily said with disgust. She then walked away.
"Help me..." Hope mouthed.
"Oh my god! Precious Hope didn't get her wish...SEE YA SISTER!" I said in a girly voice. I was so happy Hope was going! No more worries or chaos! 
"This is the life...no worries....no drama...no Hope!" I said. It was perfect..._too_ perfect...



Chapter 8. 

I had a roommate. He was a snail. 
"Hi! How ya doing? Beautiful day isn't it? What's your name? I'm a snail! My name is Shell. My girlfriend's name is Shellby! Wanna hear a song? It's by Justin Bieber!" the snail asked...very fast.
"Um no-"
"Great! It goes like this....Baby baby baby ooh! Baby baby ooooh! Baby baby baby ooh! Baby....How does the next part go again? Anyway..I'm Shell...and you?" Shell asked.
"My name is Alexander, Alex for short." I replied. And I told him my story with Hope.
"Wow..." he said. And actually, we got to be pretty good friends. Then in about 3 weeks something weird happened...I was put in a 10 gal tank and was separated from Shell. I kept flaring and hitting the sides of the tank. The tank was quite pretty. Real plants, hiding places, and more! Then in a 1/2 a gallon tank beside my 10 gallon, I saw the  prettiest girl I've ever seen. She was green and purple. Splotches were green, splotches were purple, she was my age, my size and my kinda style! When she swam her whole body shimmered, and sometimes she sparkled. 
"H-h-h-h-h-i...my name is Alex." I said shyly. 
"Hello...my name is Felicity." she said shyly...too. Felicity makes up for Hope and being separated from Shell, and Emily. I _*loved*_ her.
It has been about 2 weeks and she got put into my tank! I made a bubble nest for her. Then Felicity was resting in one of our hiding places and I came to her.
"Hi Alex..." she asked confused. Then, I kissed her! She seemed shocked then seemed happy. And we took a long walk around the tank. I found my happy ending....and so did she.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*Afterwords* 
Alex & Felicity had a spawn of 10 babies. Emily kept 2 of the babies and Alex & Felicity lived together after the spawn. Hope was bought by a family with 6 kids, 3 dogs, 4 cats, 8 birds, and 16 rats. It didn't go well. 
After 5 years, Emily was 16 and Alex & Felicity died. They were buried together in their back yard and Emily and her mother put 2 red roses on their grave. And Shell and Shellby were buried next to them. :smile:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Cute story.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

Very awesome story! Read it again and again


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

@ Dramaqueen. Thank you! 

@MB Ha ha, thank you. ;-)


----------

